# cyproheptadine for ibs-d?



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, has anyone heard of cyproheptadine being prescribed for ibs-d? My symptoms include diarrhea, urgency, pain/cramping, some nausea, and loss of appetite. I totally trust my doctor, but I'm curious because EVERYTHING has been claimed to help ibs by someone or another, and a quick google search revealed nothing about cyproheptadine for ibs.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

New one for me.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyproheptadine Says it has some anticholinergic effect and several other drugs like that are used.


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

